# The benefits of two coats of paint



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

https://northwestpainting.wordpress.com/2015/07/16/the-benifits-of-two-coats-of-paint/


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Good article Mike


----------



## thomasj (Jul 30, 2015)

Great article.


----------



## centralalbertapaint (Jun 30, 2015)

I always apply 2 coats of paint if starting from prime stage, I was told that it takes 2 coats to get a true latex finish.


----------



## dirtyjeep01 (Dec 19, 2015)

Prime plus 2


----------

